# Sergeant Robert Baron



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Line of Duty Death Notification | December 6th, 2013
It is with profound soundness that we announce the line of duty death of Law Enforcement United charter member, Sergeant Robert Baron. Rob has ridden thousands of miles in support of ODMP and C.O.P.S. over the past several years and will be missed by all.










*Sergeant*

*Robert Baron*

Sandoval County Sheriff's Office, New Mexico

End of Watch: Friday, December 6, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 47
*Tour:* 8 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Struck by vehicle
*Incident Date:* 12/5/2013
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Sergeant Rob Baron succumbed to injuries sustained the previous day when he was struck by a vehicle on I-25, near San Felipe Pueblo.

Sergeant Baron was directing traffic around a previous accident during a period of blizzard-like conditions when another vehicle lost control and struck him. He was transported to the University of New Mexico Hospital where he remained in a coma until passing away.

He had served with the Sandoval County Sheriff's Office for eight years.

Sergeant Baron was a charter member of Law Enforcement United. He is survived by his wife, who is also a law enforcement officer and LEU member, and a 10-year-old son.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Douglas C. Wood
Sandoval County Sheriff's Office
1500 Idalia Road Northeast
Bernalillo, NM 87004

Phone: (505) 867-7570

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21883-sergeant-robert-baron#ixzz2mmnKNSBl


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sergeant Baron


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

RIP Brother Baron.


----------

